# Single deep box-mini frame colony with double mating nucs



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like an awesome concept, keep us updated on how they fare after the virgins emerge 
Only 1 thing I think I'd change in your design so far: 13 frames in the large section bugs me as being "unlucky 13"...think I'd be tempted to put in a double-wide frame feeder in there to make it an even dozen (counting the feeder)


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha ha, well it ends up being 12 frames after they are drawn out somewhat.

We're sideing the house and I've been walking under a ladder all day. Stupid I know but that bugged me.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Are screened bottom boards common in your area Lauri? I noticed the screened bottom board you made, and I wasn't aware you guys used them that often.

The concept seems interesting. I don't see how you can't do the same thing with three separate boxes (a parent, and two mating nucs). Other than the bees co-mingling. With doing it the basic way you don't need a dedicated piece of equipment (or several, considering the tops, box, and bottoms).

But keep us posted. If its worth it I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the screened bottoms because they stay very clean, I can adjust the air flow easily and monitor mites. I leave the bottom slide in foam board in most of the time as our weather here is cool. Creates a dead air space in winter too for a bit of insulating value.

I do have separate mini nucs, LOL,,lots of them and love them. But I had no mini frames drawn out and needed a larger box to install packages. Glad I did too, because just placing a box with new mini frames on established hives gave me little or no drawn frames. They were very reluctant to move up or down to them without a frame or two of bees and brood to lure them.
It is really too cool here to use a handfull of bees in a mini nuc, they need larger numbers to withstand the temps. So transfering drawn frames with bees and capped brood into mini nucs is the way to go to get them started.
The mating nucs in this 10 frame box is just a good way to use the empty space the bees won't fill in on their own. Just turn it into mating nucs./use for overwintering small colonies for spring queens.


----------

